# cant connect to tivo on vista



## ad_jack (Jul 20, 2007)

hi ive got a new laptop but cant connect to tivo. my old pc was xp and had no problems. ive turned off the firewall and opened up port 23 on the vista machine but when i try to telnet to tivo it says "telnet is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file". i cant ping to tivo either, it times out. any one know how to get it working?


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

ad_jack said:


> "telnet is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file"


This message suggests that telnet (which is a program) isn't installed on Vista by default, or it isn't in your PATH. Even if it is available I would suggest you install PuTTY as it's a much better client to use when connecting to your TiVo.



ad_jack said:


> i cant ping to tivo either, it times out. any one know how to get it working


Not sure what's going on here - how are addresses being assigned in your network - DHCP or static? Is your Vista laptop on the same subnet as your TiVo? Are you connecting to your TiVo via a router or direct cable (if direct, are you using a crossed cable?)


----------



## garry_nutter (May 6, 2007)

I am also running Vista and it doesnt have a Telnet client installed by default. Searching the Vista help suggests the following to use Telnet.

How do I install Telnet?
By default, Telnet is not installed with Windows, but you can install it by following the steps below.

"To install Telnet Client
Click the Start button , click Settings, click Control Panel, click Programs and Features, and then click Turn Windows features on or off. If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation. 

In the Windows Features dialog box, select the Telnet Client check box.

Click OK. The installation might take several minutes."

Havent tried this so dont know if it will work. But as Milhouse has kindly suggested you could use Putty, which is very good.


Gaz,


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/08/20/install-and-enable-telnet-server-service-in-windows-vista/


----------



## nickf (Oct 12, 2001)

6022tivo said:


> http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/08/20/install-and-enable-telnet-server-service-in-windows-vista/


That's a telnet *server *though, for incoming connections... sounds like the OP is looking to telnet *out *of Vista...


----------



## ad_jack (Jul 20, 2007)

Milhouse said:


> Not sure what's going on here - how are addresses being assigned in your network - DHCP or static? Is your Vista laptop on the same subnet as your TiVo? Are you connecting to your TiVo via a router or direct cable (if direct, are you using a crossed cable?)


i'm connecting to the tivo using a router, im not sure whether the addresses are DHCP or static. to be honest i'm not the most technical with these things. it took ages for me to get it up and running with my last pc.

i've installed windows telnet client and putty but still neither work. windows command prompt says couldnt connect through port 23 even though ive opened it and turned off my firewall. putty says there is no direct path to the address im trying to connect to.

i think the subnet is the same, isnt it usual 255.255.255.0 or something like that, but because i cant connect to tivo i cant find out whether the subnet is the same or not.
sorry for being really thick!!


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

ad_jack said:


> i'm connecting to the tivo using a router, im not sure whether the addresses are DHCP or static. to be honest i'm not the most technical with these things. it took ages for me to get it up and running with my last pc.
> 
> i've installed windows telnet client and putty but still neither work. windows command prompt says couldnt connect through port 23 even though ive opened it and turned off my firewall. putty says there is no direct path to the address im trying to connect to.
> 
> ...


I just set up the girlfriends new laptop and it connected to my network without problem - pinging TiVo and accessing TiVoWeb without problem.

So, I would suggest that it is a network problem.

First, can we assume that you have internet access from the laptop?

Can you ping the router from the laptop?

Check that the laptops ip A.B.C.x has the same values for A, B and C as TiVo, via the connection centre in Vista. Also check that the x value is different to any other items on the network.

I think there is a network setup wizard in the connection centre, similar to the XP network setup wizard. You may need to run that to get the laptop talking properly to the network.

If none of this helps, I'll get the girlfiends laptop and see if I can give more specific assistance. Other than suggesting you install XP


----------



## ad_jack (Jul 20, 2007)

for some unknown reason it's decided to start working now. cheers for your help guys :up:


----------

